# Smoked Tomato and Vegetable Garden Salsa



## alx (Sep 17, 2009)

One of my dehydrators was full and i needed to do some more Chipotles.
So the bottom grate on smoker would have been empty.

Red jalapenoes are producing heavy again in september








top grate for red jap chipotles








Bottom grate is the salsa.I have eaten all my onions,but everything else was picked with red japs this morning-except garlic-that was picked in july.








Smoked 2 hours-i smoke japs at 110 degree,so into broiler to roast veggies.I usually make salsa on hotter grill







Skinned the tomatoes,bell,green chiles and added 1 limes juice,fresh parsley,cilantro,little cayene powder and salt, pepper to taste









Always tasty.Even cat-top right corner-wanted some!!!


----------



## fire it up (Sep 17, 2009)

That looks great Alex, was away from the computer for 2 days and this was the first post I came across so now that I need to catch up, thanks for posting and sharing what looks like a great salsa.


----------



## alx (Sep 17, 2009)

2 days-is that a record...

Thanks JIM. Welcome Back


----------



## rivet (Sep 17, 2009)

Outstanding! Lovely looking salsa Alex, and your Jalapenos are perfect....


----------



## ronp (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow, that looks great. Was it hot?


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 18, 2009)

ALX, That is some great looking Salsa...


----------



## alx (Sep 18, 2009)

Very mild.The red jalapenoes i smoke for rubs-they are sweet/hot.On average 1 teaspoon per cup...None of those go in salsa-that would be HOT...

The roasting sweetens everything and it had just a touch of smoke flavor-like a smoked cheese....

My joe parker Numex green chiles i grow are bred for uniform and MILD heat.I made mistake years ago of growing the hotter green chiles from down your way-they were basicaly so hot-inedible.....


----------



## meat hunter (Sep 18, 2009)

Dang that looks good Alex, why do you torment me like this? Hopefully, next year will be better at our place than this year was.


----------



## alx (Sep 18, 2009)

Been a strange year here as well Todd.Spring was wet and cool.September is wet and cool.Peppers for powders are 2 weeks behind etc.....

I will have 6-8 months to dream about tomatoes-fresh.

Seriously considering a trip back to alaska to ski,hunt,snowmobile....


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 18, 2009)

You did a great job on those jalapemos as far as growing them. You couldn't get anymore on them bushes could you. Now the salsa look fabulous and you say it wasn't that hot. Was that from the type of jalapenos (the red ones) are not so hot? The wifes isn't that fond of hot spicey food Me I just take a pill for it.


----------



## meatball (Sep 18, 2009)

Wow that looks great! Nothing like some fresh made salsa.


----------



## alx (Sep 18, 2009)

These japs are hot when green.Hot and sweet when red.I use just a teaspoon per cup of the chipotles-for a smokey,kick....

I am growing TAM-TEXAS A+M University brand next year for stuffers.They were bred years ago for mild heat-they are not heatless though....These are Goliath and Grande japs.I need the largest japs for quantity.These 4x2 inch japs only produce 2 teaspoons after dehydrating.Takes 10 pound fresh to get 3/4 pound of seeded powder


----------

